# Corn snake



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to get a corn snake, i have a 20 long tank i can put it in. What do i need to buy for it, what kind of heating pad, how big of a heating pad? If i have a heating pad do i need a lamp, is so what kind? How do i regulate humidity if thats something that i have to worry about.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

can corn would be fine in there for life. you will need to get substrate, a hid, maybe a few branches to climb on (i find mine really likes them) and a water bowl. you can use an undertank heater if you like, or just a heat lamp whatever you prefer i use heat lamps. unless your house is super cold you shouldn't need both. humidity should not be a huge issue just mist a couple times a week. if you add a live plant, it will raise the humidity slightly, i have them in most of my tanks and its worked well also looks more natural.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

^^^ good advice


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> thanks


n/p


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mike123 said:


> I want to get a corn snake, i have a 20 long tank i can put it in. What do i need to buy for it,* basicks like heating method (pad, light...), substrate, hide box/cave/ rubbermaid with hole... thermometers and hydrometers tank with screen cover and possibly locking clips to hold the cover on well. Water bowl- can be tupperware container/ large dog bowl/commercial bowl...* what kind of heating pad, how big of a heating pad?* Zoomeds seem to be a popular brand for heating pads. they say the size or tank they are for it should only be under about 1/3 or your tank so the snake can go to no heat if it is to warm for it (thermal regulation). You may also want to cut the wire and install a dimmer swich* If i have a heating pad do i need a lamp, *Not nessisary. You could put the pad only on at night but you might as well save elevtricity and go with just the pad since it will work just was well*is so what kind? How do i regulate humidity if thats something that i have to worry about.


 spray bottle (1$ store). For corns you dont need to but other species you can raise humidity by putting plastic wrap or glass over most of the screen lid (you should still have a fan or enough open mesh to vent. For desert species you just keep everything well ventilated, dont mist cage (can mist animal for shedding purposes) and its easy to maintain

dark frost pretty much coverd it

just dont be in a rush and do some research on corns and eqipment and such that you will be using as well as finding a good sourse for healthy mice


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

research is key


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> can corn would be fine in there for life. you will need to get substrate, a hid, maybe a few branches to climb on (i find mine really likes them) and a water bowl. you can use an undertank heater if you like, or just a heat lamp whatever you prefer i use heat lamps. unless your house is super cold you shouldn't need both. humidity should not be a huge issue just mist a couple times a week. if you add a live plant, it will raise the humidity slightly, i have them in most of my tanks and its worked well also looks more natural.


You got any pics of your tanks?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys, ive read that they can live in a 20 long , i just wanted to know whats kind of heat was better and if humidity was a big issue, i think im gonna get eh zoomed mats.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Most people with snakes prefer an undertank heater. Simple, easy, less clutter, etc. I use a combo of uth and low-wattage heat lamps to vary daytime and night time temps, as well as create temperature variations with the tanks. But again that's just me and I only have three. If I had a larger collection I would definitely just go for uth.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

should i leave the heater on all the time, or do i put it on a timer?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I leave my under tank heaters on 24/7 unless I'm moving the unit... I don't worry about summer temps because I have central air. HOWEVER. If you live in a place with a warm or hot summer and you don't have central air I wouldn't bother with it.


----------

